# Cabinet hinge



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi
I need to give a quote for some cabinet painting and the HO asked me to paint the hinge to match the stainless steel door handle. Any product suggestion??? I'm afraid it will easilly chip.
Thanks


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

The grey plastic piece in the center will rub off any finish.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We used Krylon Stainless Steel spray. Held up well


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been down this road. Try to get new hinges. It will be cheaper in the long run IMO. Richelieu should have that for cheep.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

paintcore.ca said:


> I have been down this road. Try to get new hinges. It will be cheaper in the long run IMO. Richelieu should have that for cheep.


The client said he couldn't find any that fit. You have Richelieu in Ontario? I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> We used Krylon Stainless Steel spray. Held up well


Would it be safer to use the grey primer first?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like a standard HD hinge. Even if not, you should be able to measure and buy them online somewhere. At $5/ea or less, far easier than painting and they will look so much nicer. Easy upgrade to make some money on.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Looks like a standard HD hinge. Even if not, you should be able to measure and buy them online somewhere. At $5/ea or less, far easier than painting and they will look so much nicer. Easy upgrade to make some money on.


Yep. You can get that at Rona, Home Hardware, Home Depot, Canadian Tire, Kitchencraft...etc. Its called a 3/8" overlay hinge and they are $3 each. Take one off and match the exact style at a hardware store.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Yep. You can get that at Rona, Home Hardware, Home Depot, Canadian Tire, Kitchencraft...etc. Its called a 3/8" overlay hinge and they are $3 each. Take one off and match the exact style at a hardware store.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


The client told me he looked for it for 2 months and didn't find any


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Way cheaper and better deal for the HO if you just remove/replace. I wouldn't bother painting those - waste of time and money.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> The client told me he looked for it for 2 months and didn't find any


This is the part where you unveil your Superman shirt underneath your painter clothes, find the hinge, install, save the girl, and collect a nice "changeorder" fee. Hooray, you are the man, earth is safe once again.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

They will look like crap in no time. Why not just offer to replace them instead? Should be around $3 a pair.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So many seem to have different dimensions by just a little bit. I have run into trouble many times when trying to swap them out. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes not.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> So many seem to have different dimensions by just a little bit. I have run into trouble many times when trying to swap them out. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes not.


That's what he told me. Found the same but we could see trough the side of the door


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That just needs some adjusting to make it fit. Seriously just push on the hinge side with the door closed and it will bend in and work just fine. For ones that won't close, you can spring the hinge with a wood shim.


----------



## PeintureLavergne.com (Dec 17, 2011)

Go @ Décorateur de Montréal on Amherst they have a metal type paint that mimmicks that finish.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

lee Valley is your friend...they have just what you want...you will be married to them if you paint them


----------

